# My Currently Arsenal



## RevnLucky7 (10/11/13)

RevnLucky7 submitted a new Showcase Item:

My Currently Arsenal 



> Featuring the Roller, Nemisis, Surefire King and Just GG



Read more about this showcase item here...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

